# Daisy F-16 Mods



## MikeyLikesIt

It seems like the F-16 is making a comeback! Like Mojave Mo, I've been thinking about how to turn my old F-16 frame into something I'd actually like to shoot. I've had the idea for a while, but finally got around to trying them out on a 'trial frame'. I'll take what I learned and probably give it another shot to make something more polished in the near future.

The F-16 is what got me back into slingshots when I bought one at a Harbor Freight Tools. That and the Barnett Black Widow reintroduced me to the sport but also reminded me why I was so quick to drop it as a kid. High forks, terrible bands and an oversized pouch made the F-16 a pain to shoot. I took off the handle and wrapped the frame in paracord to try a pinch grip, but the forks were a little to wide for my comfort, and it went back into the tool box.

Fast forward to a few weeks ago when I noticed the gap in the wire handle is just under 3/4", and I happen to have some 3/4" oak board lying around. I cut out a hammer grip style handle based upon a template Bill Hays posted. Then I made a couple passes with it over my table saw on both side to create rabbits for the frame to slide into. At first the frame was too loose (or the rabbits too deep) but by bending the frame sides together I made it a snug fit.

Next I cut the forks down and used a bench vise to bend the tips back towards me, effectively lowering the forks to just be a couple inches above the handle. I ended up sanding off all the black paint as the forks were already flaking and I wanted a uniform look. For attachment methods I used the Pocket Predator clamps. For those interested in buying them, I say "Go for it!" They attach flatbands in a matter of seconds. Tubes are a little harder to attach, as the tube keeps wanting to slip out of position while you tighten it. It took some practice but I got them in place after 3-4 minutes.

I'm using single 1840 tubes to launch 3/8" steel, and once I work the kinks out I'm going to band it up for hunting. I was always pretty decent with the F-16 frame, and by lowering the forks and getting a nicer handle I'm hoping to get something I can really shoot! The handle itself needs some work (smaller beaver tail, maybe some extra wood on the sides for more comfort) but I like the overall shape and design.

If you've got an old F-16 lying around, go ahead and try it! You'll get a decent hammer grip slingshot for less than $10 (assuming you go buy an F-16). Thanks for looking!


----------



## AKA Forgotten

That is an amazing transformation and looking good. Well worth the time invested


----------



## flipgun

Nice save!


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a very nice transformation. The clips look strange with tubes though, won't the tubes slip over the tips?
Nice job buddy!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I like it. Lowering the forks is the way to go. Have you tried flat bands yet?


----------



## Blue Raja

Really well done. Can you post a link to the grip template that you used?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Ibojoe said:


> That's a very nice transformation. The clips look strange with tubes though, won't the tubes slip over the tips?
> Nice job buddy!


I'm not sure. I placed the clips as close to the tip of the forks as I could, and with the way I hold it I don't think the tubes come in contact with the forks. It'll be interesting to see how they fare as I continue to use it though. I've only shot about 30 times but did some pretty great damage to a can


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I like it. Lowering the forks is the way to go. Have you tried flat bands yet?


I haven't tried flatbands too much because a.) I mostly have tubes on hand and b.) I hate tying bandsets together! I tend to favor the tubes due to longevity. I had such a good experience ordering from Simple Shot that I may be lazy and just order pre-made band sets from them and give the tubes a go. I tied on a set that came with the clips just to experiment, and they were much easier to install.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Blue Raja said:


> Really well done. Can you post a link to the grip template that you used?


Here's the template in PDF form. I just blew it up and printed it, then made a few adjustments. For example, I didn't cut finger grooves. My only recommendation would be to go easy on the beaver tail. Mine was really aggressive and it bites into my thumb web slightly. Hopefully I'll get around to making another one of these with better materials and a little more polish. Shooting it was really easy and accurate though!


----------



## Blue Raja

Thanks, MLI!


----------



## BushpotChef

Very sweet, added to m project list!


----------



## Blue Raja

BushpotChef said:


> Very sweet, added to m project list!


Been on my project list for a while.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

BushpotChef said:


> Very sweet, added to m project list!


Hey BPC, good to see you back!


----------



## skarrd

i love the modified f-16s,and for a shorter grip and already low forks the b-52,take off the grip and wrist brace,good to go.although i shoot mine pinch grip,fred flintstone hands ya know,lol


----------



## mattwalt

That came out stunning - very cool mod.

The more I see of the F16 mods the more I'm considering getting one to fiddle with.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

mattwalt said:


> That came out stunning - very cool mod.
> 
> The more I see of the F16 mods the more I'm considering getting one to fiddle with.


This particular one was so easy. Took me a couple hours to do such simple mods. I would have finished it in a day but for waiting for the clips from Pocket Predator.


----------



## SJAaz

Nice job Mike, Looks to me like it will shoot.


----------



## MakoPat

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I like it. Lowering the forks is the way to go. Have you tried flat bands yet?


It is like we have the same mind sometimes!

Low & wide forks on a wrist braced flip and long set of flat bands...oh, man! It is more fun than a can can handle.

Mikeylikesit, you have got my brain juices diggin' in my scrap pile. Wooooooo!

Thinkin' about trying to a Frankenstein's monster handle (termes and design concept by Drew Bilbrey).

It starts out with making an ugly block of misshapen bits and ends with a beautiful unique handle...unless it doesn't, but the work is fun.

PS- Upcycling is an over and misused word. Mikeylikesit, that is pure Upcycling.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

MakoPat said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. Lowering the forks is the way to go. Have you tried flat bands yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It is like we have the same mind sometimes!
> 
> Low & wide forks on a wrist braced flip and long set of flat bands...oh, man! It is more fun than a can can handle.
> 
> Mikeylikesit, you have got my brain juices diggin' in my scrap pile. Wooooooo!
> 
> Thinkin' about trying to a Frankenstein's monster handle (termes and design concept by Drew Bilbrey).
> 
> It starts out with making an ugly block of misshapen bits and ends with a beautiful unique handle...unless it doesn't, but the work is fun.
> 
> PS- Upcycling is an over and misused word. Mikeylikesit, that is pure Upcycling.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words! I've seen one of those Franken-handles and they are a one of a kind thing of beauty.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Bravo!! I've got mine in my hands. Full circle relationship with this sling for me as well. I joined the forum a little over a year ago with a Folding Pocket Rocket that was the envy of neighborhood. Now this??!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Mojave Mo said:


> Bravo!! I've got mine in my hands. Full circle relationship with this sling for me as well. I joined the forum a little over a year ago with a Folding Pocket Rocket that was the envy of neighborhood. Now this??!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It's funny how we often go off exploring something and then work our way back to what first interested us in the hobby to begin with. Just saw your F-16 mods, those are gonna be sweet to shoot! Keep us posted on those!


----------



## skarrd

you and Mo got me workin on one of mine now,,,,,,,i beleive i am gonna copy your idea though for the hammer grip style


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Let me see what you do with it Skarrd! I'm not 100% satisfied with mine yet and looking for things to tweak!


----------



## Flatband

I'm likin that mod Bud! Great job!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Hey Mikey!! I'm gonna hijack your thread for a minute if you don't mind?
I went at my second F-16 using JB Weld (5020psi). Here is what y'all need to know:
1. Mix up per instructions the amount you need plus extra.
2. At at about hour 4:30mins check the putty and see if you can pick up an mould it. 
3. After joining it all together I laid mine down flat at about hour 5:00hr on aluminum foil and left it for 9:00hrs. The foil stuck but came off with sanding. Maybe wait until about 5:45mins before leaving it alone so the backside material is thicker as it will flatten out a little bit as the sling settles into the material.
4. At the 11:00hr I took emery paper, a small file, and an Exacto knife to remove material and make it look seemless.

Both frames will be painted today. Wish me luck?? Mo






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Let me see what you do with it Skarrd! I'm not 100% satisfied with mine yet and looking for things to tweak!


will do,right at the moment everything is on hold,i had to get a piece of metal removed from my eye yesterday,still a bit sensitive,


----------



## skarrd

and a chunk of wood for handles/grips


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sonofvuh.....

Back to drawing board, back to basics, back to back jack attack!!

JB WELD was the hot ticket until I dropped it. MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Look. I didn't wait the 15+ hours before I dropped it. I believe the product wasn't cured. Now I am tossing a 5min epoxy into the mix....plthhh.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

JB steel stick may do ya better..


----------



## MOJAVE MO

flipgun said:


> JB steel stick may do ya better..


Tried it on another project...not so well there either. Wait.....this is starting to look a lot like 'Pilot Error'.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

Go Mo go!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Dangit Mikey! You ain't gonna like this. Not only dig I hijack your sweet thread..but I MANGLED it!!

Look. I am back at my nemesis...square one. The Grandpa Grumpy FF16 Conversion Manual says in very plan language. "weld that sumbich".









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Annnd the *chunk* of wood is beginning to take shape


----------



## skarrd

my b-52 was the original *test* for fork lowering/bending [cause i have a couple of them but only the one f-16] forks a little lower than planned but shoots Spot on! with cheek bone anchor point  cant wait to see what the f-16 will do with real bands/tubes


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

skarrd said:


> Annnd the *chunk* of wood is beginning to take shape


I like those grooves Skarrd. Did you use a router on it? Also, how is the eye? Gonna make a full recovery?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

skarrd said:


> my b-52 was the original *test* for fork lowering/bending [cause i have a couple of them but only the one f-16] forks a little lower than planned but shoots Spot on! with cheek bone anchor point  cant wait to see what the f-16 will do with real bands/tubes


Those forks look great! I had considered the B-52 but wasn't sure how to put the wood on the frame for the handle. Did you bend the forks to the sides to lower them?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Mojave Mo said:


> Dangit Mikey! You ain't gonna like this. Not only dig I hijack your sweet thread..but I MANGLED it!!
> 
> Look. I am back at my nemesis...square one. The Grandpa Grumpy FF16 Conversion Manual says in very plan language. "weld that sumbich".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hijack away Mo! Haha, let us know how that JB weld stuff works because I can't afford to have any welding done, and I still want to try Grandpa Grumpy's mod as well. That pinch grip looks super comfortable.


----------



## flipgun

Looks like an F-16 mod challenge is in the making. :imslow:


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I am really liking these hammer grip F-16 mods. I might have to modify a F-16 hammer grip to shoot on days my thumb gives me trouble with the pinch grip.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This little devil from my V.1 test bench is drying right now at the drying station. It will shoot with absolute precision, or else. MM

GGF-16MoV.1









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

flipgun said:


> Looks like an F-16 mod challenge is in the making. :imslow:


Simple and nostalgic. It will be easy to make a handle for a gift as well?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

True enough. Those that can can do and spread it around.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Mojave Mo said:


> This little devil from my V.1 test bench is drying right now at the drying station. It will shoot with absolute precision, or else. MM
> 
> GGF-16MoV.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Mo! That's looking amazing. I'm loving the handle shape as well.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Bring on the rubber!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Mojave Mo said:


> Bring on the rubber!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Looking good!


----------



## flipgun

One of my Bud's had a pipe like that. Not many guys would smoke out of it.  Aside from that...nice wood.


----------



## skarrd

MikeyLikesIt said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annnd the *chunk* of wood is beginning to take shape
> 
> 
> 
> I like those grooves Skarrd. Did you use a router on it? Also, how is the eye? Gonna make a full recovery?
Click to expand...

hand saw and chainsaw files,wish i had a router,lol,eye is getting better,should be able to see as well as before,,,,,which aint all that great.lol


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Well, how's she shoot?


----------



## skarrd

MikeyLikesIt said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> my b-52 was the original *test* for fork lowering/bending [cause i have a couple of them but only the one f-16] forks a little lower than planned but shoots Spot on! with cheek bone anchor point  cant wait to see what the f-16 will do with real bands/tubes
> 
> 
> 
> Those forks look great! I had considered the B-52 but wasn't sure how to put the wood on the frame for the handle. Did you bend the forks to the sides to lower them?
Click to expand...

no straight back in the vise,and with the b-52s I usually just cut the platic handle down to fit 2 fingers pinch grip so I guess 3 fingers


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> Bring on the rubber!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Lookin Good Mo!!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLINGDUDE said:


> Well, how's she shoot?


Like buttah! I just this morning grabbed four clay balls to shoot out the back porch. I bounced the second shot off of a pigeons head at about 80ft/25m. I put single 2040's on it for now. This.Sling.Will.Shoot..!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Hahaha. Nice man! I really like the way it turned out.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Mojave Mo said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how's she shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> Like buttah! I just this morning grabbed four clay balls to shoot out the back porch. I bounced the second shot off of a pigeons head at about 80ft/25m. I put single 2040's on it for now. This.Sling.Will.Shoot..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How are you attaching the 2040s to the forks? I've never been able to slip 2040s over the fork tips with out damaging them.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how's she shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> Like buttah! I just this morning grabbed four clay balls to shoot out the back porch. I bounced the second shot off of a pigeons head at about 80ft/25m. I put single 2040's on it for now. This.Sling.Will.Shoot..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you attaching the 2040s to the forks? I've never been able to slip 2040s over the fork tips with out damaging them.
Click to expand...

Yup. Couldn't slip them over at all. I watched the Grandpa Grumpy Mod Video and flattened the 2040 tube against the wire, then rolled the heavier tube sleeves over the top. It felt like it was slipping so I wrapped it under the sleeve to make sure it stays.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Mojave Mo said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how's she shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> Like buttah! I just this morning grabbed four clay balls to shoot out the back porch. I bounced the second shot off of a pigeons head at about 80ft/25m. I put single 2040's on it for now. This.Sling.Will.Shoot..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you attaching the 2040s to the forks? I've never been able to slip 2040s over the fork tips with out damaging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Couldn't slip them over at all. I watched the Grandpa Grumpy Mod Video and flattened the 2040 tube against the wire, then rolled the heavier tube sleeves over the top. It felt like it was slipping so I wrapped it under the sleeve to make sure it stays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not clean, but mean!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Mojave Mo said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how's she shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> Like buttah! I just this morning grabbed four clay balls to shoot out the back porch. I bounced the second shot off of a pigeons head at about 80ft/25m. I put single 2040's on it for now. This.Sling.Will.Shoot..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you attaching the 2040s to the forks? I've never been able to slip 2040s over the fork tips with out damaging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Couldn't slip them over at all. I watched the Grandpa Grumpy Mod Video and flattened the 2040 tube against the wire, then rolled the heavier tube sleeves over the top. It felt like it was slipping so I wrapped it under the sleeve to make sure it stays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not clean, but mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's basically what I do. I roll the heavy outer band back, slip on a small section of thinner tube on the fork tip,lay on the 2040 then roll the heavy tube back.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how's she shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> Like buttah! I just this morning grabbed four clay balls to shoot out the back porch. I bounced the second shot off of a pigeons head at about 80ft/25m. I put single 2040's on it for now. This.Sling.Will.Shoot..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you attaching the 2040s to the forks? I've never been able to slip 2040s over the fork tips with out damaging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Couldn't slip them over at all. I watched the Grandpa Grumpy Mod Video and flattened the 2040 tube against the wire, then rolled the heavier tube sleeves over the top. It felt like it was slipping so I wrapped it under the sleeve to make sure it stays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not clean, but mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's basically what I do. I roll the heavy outer band back, slip on a small section of thinner tube on the fork tip,lay on the 2040 then roll the heavy tube back.
Click to expand...

Okay..so simple...but I missed a step. This time I put the little sleeve on the 'post', then the 2040 which is trapped by the outer sleeve. Good and tight, no slip, much cleaner. Thanks Grandpa Grumpy!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## M Mars

Isn't it funny how probably most of us started shooting an F16 when we were kids but gave them up because they were such terrible shooters.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

M Mars said:


> Isn't it funny how probably most of us started shooting an F16 when we were kids but gave them up because they were such terrible shooters.


Exactly! I put mine away because although I was accurate the high forks just wore my wrists out, even when I had light bands on. The F16 has good bones, it just needs a little love to bring out it's best qualities!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Mo, can you post a couple pictures of that in the hand?! It's looking so good I may have to shell out some money to have a guy weld those finger hooks on there.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Mo, can you post a couple pictures of that in the hand?! It's looking so good I may have to shell out some money to have a guy weld those finger hooks on there.


The red frame has a pinchgrip of a hair under 2". The one is process will have a pinch of 2.5". The last one will be a merge of the first two. I like the look of the curved grip hooks, just want them a little further out.






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

My hooks are about 2 3/4" with the thumb hook about 3/8" lower than the finger hook. I just held the slingshot how I felt comfortable and my friend marked the positions as best he could.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> My hooks are about 2 3/4" with the thumb hook about 3/8" lower than the finger hook. I just held the slingshot how I felt comfortable and my friend marked the positions as best he could.


I see. I just did a 'natural grab' on the bare wire frame and came up with something similar to your setup. It drops the bump in my hold thumb out of the way, which might relax my wrist a little. Gonna get #2 welded and see what happens!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Mojave Mo said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hooks are about 2 3/4" with the thumb hook about 3/8" lower than the finger hook. I just held the slingshot how I felt comfortable and my friend marked the positions as best he could.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I just did a 'natural grab' on the bare wire frame and came up with something similar to your setup. It drops the bump in my hold thumb out of the way, which might relax my wrist a little. Gonna get #2 welded and see what happens!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I was surprised how well mine turned out for the first go around. I had to gradually stretch my tendons for the wide grip but it is a very stable grip. My welder friend moved away soon after so I didn't get a second version.


----------



## skarrd

slowly but surely,lol. have to many things goin on,grandbaby,mini taurus,clogeed sink,117 band testing,dogs,Yeesh! I Love it!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Taking shape. Looking good!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yeah....some rich grain on that meaty beasty!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

That's really going to shine up beautifully


----------



## Blue Raja

Looking good, Skaard! Congrats on your grandbaby!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

skarrd said:


> slowly but surely,lol. have to many things goin on,grandbaby,mini taurus,clogeed sink,117 band testing,dogs,Yeesh! I Love it!!!!


That handle is looking good! I've got a walnut/plywood one glued up and cut out, but haven't started shaping it. Are you just using rasps and files?


----------



## skarrd

MikeyLikesIt said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> slowly but surely,lol. have to many things goin on,grandbaby,mini taurus,clogeed sink,117 band testing,dogs,Yeesh! I Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That handle is looking good! I've got a walnut/plywood one glued up and cut out, but haven't started shaping it. Are you just using rasps and files?
Click to expand...

yep and a little bit of belt sander


----------



## skarrd

Finished this last night,now before anyone says it i know the grip is backwards and upside down,last night i shot it as originally designed,learned i am Not a hammergrip shooter,25 shots and my carpals were screaming! i was gonna scrap it and start over but after looking at it for a whil i thought i would try this first and it works,for me,so this morning 50+ shots later carpals are only moderatly moaning,lol. i guess the pinch will be my style from now on,still gonna try the GG finger peg mod when my welder gets back from vacation.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Are those the tapered tubes. I tried them because they were supposed to be easy draw, but they pulled way too hard for me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

But it looks cool!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

skarrd said:


> Finished this last night,now before anyone says it i know the grip is backwards and upside down,last night i shot it as originally designed,learned i am Not a hammergrip shooter,25 shots and my carpals were screaming! i was gonna scrap it and start over but after looking at it for a whil i thought i would try this first and it works,for me,so this morning 50+ shots later carpals are only moderatly moaning,lol. i guess the pinch will be my style from now on,still gonna try the GG finger peg mod when my welder gets back from vacation.


It's looking good Skarrd! I like the stain you put on the wood and the handle flipped gives it a pretty funky vibe.


----------



## skarrd

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Are those the tapered tubes. I tried them because they were supposed to be easy draw, but they pulled way too hard for me.


yeh they are,and they do.they are only slightly less painful than the daisy yellows


----------



## skarrd

MikeyLikesIt said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished this last night,now before anyone says it i know the grip is backwards and upside down,last night i shot it as originally designed,learned i am Not a hammergrip shooter,25 shots and my carpals were screaming! i was gonna scrap it and start over but after looking at it for a whil i thought i would try this first and it works,for me,so this morning 50+ shots later carpals are only moderatly moaning,lol. i guess the pinch will be my style from now on,still gonna try the GG finger peg mod when my welder gets back from vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking good Skarrd! I like the stain you put on the wood and the handle flipped gives it a pretty funky vibe.
Click to expand...

Thanks my woman said it looked better this way too


----------



## gunslingster

Thats a great modification, and you can make the handle any colour you want too, I like that.


----------



## dogcatchersito

I have quite a few slingshots that I have bought. They are mostly Hammergrip I shot them for a while then hop on Amazon and buy a daisy wristrocket for 7 bucks. I need the support to not be all in my hands. Lolz I feel your pain brotha.


----------



## wll

This is my first post in this forum for maybe 4 years, but I saw this and had to respond ;- )

Back about 3 - 5 years ago I wrote lots on how the F-16 was one of my favorite sling shots ... I take off the plastic handle, wrap the handle section in paracord, turn the sling around so the forks are facing away from you and attach a gypsy tie that the tube/band attaches too. This extends the draw about 3/4 of an inch compared to the normal way.

The sling is very flat for carrying and the steel tubes are very, very strong and the fork gap is wide ... a great combo for throwing big ammo. I use 1745, 1842, # 303 from "The Latex Tubing Company" and Rolyan Green if I want a single tube. (Bought from Performance Health, used to be Patterson medical Supply). This pic has a single 3060 I believe as I was trying that out at the time this pic was taken, around 2015.

Here is a pic of one of mine ( I have many of these I made to put in bug out bags and such).










wll


----------



## SJAaz

wll said:


> This is my first post in this forum for maybe 4 years, but I saw this and had to respond ;- )
> 
> Back about 3 - 5 years ago I wrote lots on how the F-16 was one of my favorite sling shots ... I take off the plastic handle, wrap the handle section in paracord, turn the sling around so the forks are facing away from you and attach a gypsy tie that the tube/band attaches too. This extends the draw about 3/4 of an inch compared to the normal way.
> 
> The sling is very flat for carrying and the steel tubes are very, very strong and the fork gap is wide ... a great combo for throwing big ammo. I use 1745, 1842, # 303 from "The Latex Tubing Company" and Rolyan Green if I want a single tube. (Bought from Performance Health, used to be Patterson medical Supply). This pic has a single 3060 I believe as I was trying that out at the time this pic was taken, around 2015.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of mine ( I have many of these I made to put in bug out bags and such).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll


Nice job! Check in more often.


----------



## skarrd

i remember your posts,inspired me to give em a try.agree with all you said,but i use em with forks back n no tabs. Great shooters!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

wll said:


> This is my first post in this forum for maybe 4 years, but I saw this and had to respond ;- )
> 
> Back about 3 - 5 years ago I wrote lots on how the F-16 was one of my favorite sling shots ... I take off the plastic handle, wrap the handle section in paracord, turn the sling around so the forks are facing away from you and attach a gypsy tie that the tube/band attaches too. This extends the draw about 3/4 of an inch compared to the normal way.
> 
> The sling is very flat for carrying and the steel tubes are very, very strong and the fork gap is wide ... a great combo for throwing big ammo. I use 1745, 1842, # 303 from "The Latex Tubing Company" and Rolyan Green if I want a single tube. (Bought from Performance Health, used to be Patterson medical Supply). This pic has a single 3060 I believe as I was trying that out at the time this pic was taken, around 2015.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of mine ( I have many of these I made to put in bug out bags and such).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll


I've seen your old posts and was a big admirer of your F16 mods. Glad you stopped by to comment! It's a nice little platform with a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Blue Raja

Ditto, wll - I used to look for your threads when I first started here. Great to have you back. Please post more!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Just keeping your thread alive with my growing obsession with bent-rod shooters! I just picked up this J.D. ttf here on The Forum and also found my too well hidden project bag with a couple of modded F16's to finish. I am relieved and excited all at once! Wait...that sounded weird. MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Those are looking sharp Mo!


----------



## Blue Raja

Mojave Mo said:


> Just keeping your thread alive with my growing obsession with bent-rod shooters! I just picked up this J.D. ttf here on The Forum and also found my too well hidden project bag with a couple of modded F16's to finish. I am relieved and excited all at once! Wait...that sounded weird. MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Not sure if I am relieved that you are excited or excited that you are relieved. In any event - looking forward to more bent rod shooters!


----------



## desert drifter

A few simple mods to a F-16 style frame. Wanting a non-snagging slingshot that would fit in my pocket I cut 5/8" off the rear facing steel rod extensions for the tubes. On the now shortened rod tips I placed laytex flat bands secured with Pocket Predator Smart Clamps with sight groove.

Lastly I wrapped the handle with a couple of wraps of Chinese tennis racket grip tape to give some gripisity (if its not a real word it should be) to the handle.

























I accomplished what I wanted to do. Makes it a little easier to and fun to shoot. It'll make a fine walking around plinking sling.

'drif


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yup. Stellar modification!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

My version:

1. Remove the yellow tubes from the forks.

2. Pull the handle off the frame - just slide it up.

3. Open the two handle halfs and stuff it with plumber's putty, then put it back together.

4. Shorten the forks by cutting about 5/8 down from where the fork bends, file the fork ends smooth.

5. Bend the fork tips.

6. Orienting the frame so that the forks point away from you (both the fork and the finger grooves are pointing in the same direction) remount the grip by pushing it down the frame.

Optional - Leave just enough of the frame under the grip so that you can thread your lanyard through it. That is, the grip is mounted slightly higher than out of the box.

7. Using alcohol as a lubricant, push some heavy tubes over the forks- note, you can use the yellow tubes that come with the slingshot. This adds to the looks and gives you a grippy surface for band attachment.

I am shooting 3/8" shot using medium weight SPRI resistance bands cut parallel, 1.5" wide and folded lengthwise. My pouch is scrap leather, laminated with 3 layers of duct tape.

This is quickly becoming my go-to slingshot!


----------



## Blue Raja

Very accurate shooter!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Looks good!


----------



## SJAaz

BR...

1/5" wide and folded?

Also do you use a fixed anchor? Do you use the corner of the fork as an aiming point?


----------



## Blue Raja

SJAaz said:


> BR...
> 
> 1/5" wide and folded?
> 
> Also do you use a fixed anchor? Do you use the corner of the fork as an aiming point?


SJAaz - sorry for the typo - I just corrected it - 1.5" wide and folded.

I shoot this like I shoot my recurves - so forks are upright, hammer grip, and I draw to my cheekbone. I shoot "instinctively" - which for me is split vision - so I am not consciously lining up a reference point with the target.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yup. Daisy would be proud!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

Mojave Mo said:


> Yup. Daisy would be proud!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You, Granda Grumpy, and Wii led the way. I merely stood on the shoulders of giants.

Thanks to all who inspired these mods.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Blue Raja said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Daisy would be proud!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You, Granda Grumpy, and Wii led the way. I merely stood on the shoulders of giants.
> 
> Thanks to all who inspired these mods.
Click to expand...

Props to you Blue! I must comment that I track these F16 mods now like a dog. The first I came across is the Grandpa Grumpy version and I have tried to copy it to the last detail! WII has been pulling the F16 into a quality all-rounder that touches my backcountry bones. The Blue Raja version I am calling the Hobo-F16. Anyone that can up-build a product off the shelf and prove that cheap is good will win awards in over 180 countries around the world. Viva La F16!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

@ Mojave Mo - thank you for the honor. I can't think of a better name for my version than a Hobo F-16.

Interestingly, when I was in grad. school, I proposed a project based on the life and writing of Leon Ray Livingston - the literary Hobo who traveled under the name A-No.1. Sadly, my faculty advisor rejected my proposal.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leon_Ray_Livingston


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Blue Raja said:


> @ Mojave Mo - thank you for the honor. I can't think of a better name for my version than a Hobo F-16.
> 
> Interestingly, when I was in grad. school, I proposed a project based on the life and writing of Leon Ray Livingston - the literary Hobo who traveled under the name A-No.1. Sadly, my faculty advisor rejected my proposal.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leon_Ray_Livingston


I am truthful when I say that I miss the 'old days' of the original Hobo's. My Grandmother owned a Cafe and would cook 25 Turkeys at Thanksgiving for the 'pentioners' during the 70's and 80's. They were all veteran's living in tiny rooms or in shacks by the track, or at the old dump run by a family of Native American Indians. The mystique and pride of the old HOBO or Gypsy has been doled away to what we call now...'the no good homeless drug addled street bum'...? It would be a long and sad conversation to find where that corner was turned. For that matter I also miss yellow headlights!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

